# New Rep/OptiSkinz



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

Ok this is a very awesome product, and you eed to get your shops to handle this product. they are made of neoprene and they are water proof and dust proof. and just all around protect those fine high dollar glass. they very reasonable priced. i will covering mo. northern ar. western tenn. and western ky., so pm me to see if your shop is on my list and we can get them to carry this fine product. and dealers please pm me and we can set you up with the OPTISKINZ asap.
Thank You
GOOD HUNTING & HAPPY TRAILS


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*hey guy's*

you all need to get your shops to carry these awesome bino covers- OptiSkinz.
This line of bino covers are like no other on the market. and they the best on the market. so get your dealers, to get these in their shops. and dealers get with me to carry this product in your pro shops. you will not be disappointed they are very well made product and pocket change for the consumer.
thank you 
good hunting & happy trails


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I dont have a shop but where can we see some more info on them like sizes, styles & camo options??


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

J-Daddy said:


> I dont have a shop but where can we see some more info on them like sizes, styles & camo options??


+2. camo Patterns?


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*j-daddy*

pm sent


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

ttt


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*ttt*

back to the top


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*bump*

give a bump up for a awesome product


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*Another bump up*

bump up for an awesome product.:thumbs_up


----------



## hawkhunts (Dec 13, 2008)

do they custom make covers? I have a couple of unusual sizes- minox 15x58 and the old zeiss edf 40 miltary binoculars that I would like to get covers for. Can they do those?


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

Hawk Hunts, I am the Michigan rep and sent you a pm. Donnis sorry for posting up on your thread, Dan.


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*bump*

bump for a great product.


----------



## Jarman (Apr 26, 2007)

Hey guys I have used the product for two years now and they are great. I have tried everything out there and these are by far the best, nothing else comes close. :smile:


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*bump up*

Bump up for an awesome product here. :thumbs_up


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*Bump Up*

Bump Up for a very awesome product, guy's get your shops to carry this product. This product is the very best on the market by far. There is not another out there like these they will fit your glass like a glove, and are not bulky, they are dust and water proof. Made of neoprene material very easy to us. and they are just pocket change, very well peiced. Dealers get these in your shops for your customers. you will not be disappointed i assure you. :wink:

Thank You
Good Hunting & Happy Trails


----------

